# Kiwi Pie!



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

First group - sold out in less than 32 seconds!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Hyena cart makes me sad.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

This is crazy!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Ack! I can't believe how difficult it is. I was pushing the button in less than a second.


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

This is crazed madness.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

group 2 sold in 2 seconds!!! INSANE!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok, I changed my mind! I hate the hyena cart! I wanted that dip dye so bad I can taste it!!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

So who got the grape cashmere. I







that!


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

That is way too fast


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I REALLY wanted the sun cover but I pressed enter after pasting my email address rather than buy it now. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

I think I figured out the trick to it...
I'll report back


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

My daughter is sitting here diaperless so I can watch this diaper drama. How ridiculous is that?


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)




----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

uggh...I sooo wanted that dip dye...I put in my email address and then hit "enter" instead of "buy it now" and then it was gone...









I hope someone else loves it and takes it for walks and tucks it in at night like I would have...


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
I think I figured out the trick to it...
I'll report back


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

And number three attempt - nothin!!!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

nope didn't work... I'm still trying...


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

It won't let me buy anything



































I can't believe I got out of bed early and am empty handed




























If anyone has buyers remorse from the one with rainbow trim I would gladly take it off your hands


----------



## mumztheword (Jun 9, 2004)

me neither... rats rats rats.
i can't understand how it can be so fast -- i'm poised and ready within a sec it's gone.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I think I might have gotten one, but I'm pretty sure it oversold! I hate the deferred times!!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Can I just say that this SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I hate hyena cart too


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

so who is buying them if no one here is?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
so who is buying them if no one here is?

yeah, LOL


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I think there needs to be a rule that if you already own one or bought one . . . NO MORE FOR YOU!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intensity_too*
I think there needs to be a rule that if you already own one or bought one . . . NO MORE FOR YOU!

LOL


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
so who is buying them if no one here is?

Yes! fess up if you are here! You could make money giving a hyena cart seminar!


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

Damn! I wanted the red one so bad


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO I had the white with bee and couldn't hit the f*ing keys right!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

In my best soup nazi voice "No pie for you!" :LOL


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Yet again...


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm out. There is no way. I am pushing the button within miliseconds and it's gone. If anyone has any buyers remorse over any medium at all, I'll gladly take it. The hyena cart is just impossible


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I hate this. I just want one . . just one to try. Why does this have to be so freakin hard?????????????????????/


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

How are people doing it?!! I have the most supa fast computer.... This is so crazy! Go Maria!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

#@$% !!!! #@$% !!!!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

this is such insanity!!!!!!!!!! but what a rush!


----------



## mumztheword (Jun 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
I think I might have gotten one, but I'm pretty sure it oversold! I hate the deferred times!!

if you got a medium and want to trade for a small -- I'm your girl!!!!
(I'm the one who lives not far from you)...


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

No AGAIN!!!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Enemies are going to be made over this stocking . . . . I can feel it.


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

:





















:









I HATE THE HYENA CART

ETA: I should not have posted this and I now feel really bad. I was just frustrated at the speed of the cart (or the slowness of me LOL!). Please don't take what I posted as being mean, spiteful or against Maria in anyway. I'm sorry.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
#@$% !!!! #@$% !!!!









I couldn't agree more.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Well. I probably didn't even get it, even if I did I have 4 smalls already sorry!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*



































:





















:









I HATE THE HYENA CART

What she said!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
How are people doing it?!! I have the most supa fast computer.... This is so crazy! Go Maria!

It doesh't have much to do with your computer really. Mine is beyond fast (we sell ridiculously fast computers for a living) and I got nuthin' too.







Oh, and I am on a T1, and that isn't helping.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

T1 here too. And, I can't do it any faster.


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

OMG I made the same mistake again!! I hate this damn cart!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Screw this!!!!! What a waste of freakin time! Enjoy your pie ladies!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Okay, we need a "No Kiwi" support therad! :LOL :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

OMG those sold out in less than a second, this is rediculous!! Ohh well I wasnt going to buy one, but I sure was watching.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Holli, don't feel guilty at all! I wasn't even trying to purchase any, just along for the ride as I can't afford one!

Good for you for snagging one!


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

Totally denied...
I hope by the time a baby gets here I can snag one kiwipie.

I wish Maria would take custom orders but just limit it to one cover apiece so everyone could get a fair chance.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I think this is the most disappointed I have ever been over a diaper



































I didn't even have time to put in my very short email addy


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm just pissed I set my alarm and put off breakfast :LOL


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Who got them??? Aside from Holli, no one will admit.









Holli, don't feel bad, just tell us your secret!


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 10, 2004)

If anyone decides they don't want the cornflower blue, or the orange sun, pm me. Yeah, right.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I almost had one but put in the wrong address. It was like "please enter a valid eMail address" I almost had it!!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

No luck here either, but I am super glad that Holli got one (or two) for her sweetie.


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

Nothing








Oh well, guess I'm still on the wagon!!! I'm not mad at anyone who got one - good for you if you are that fast







I think it's all just in the moment, I'm over it now. It's just all the buildup and than not getting one, it suck's







There's always next time


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
You gals make it *very* scary to admit that I got any!

I think we *all* wanted them just as bad as anyone else, and it makes me sooo sad when people say things that make it sound like they needed the cover more than anyone else.

So, yes, I got pie, and maybe I don't deserve it because it's just going to sit in my daughter's room until she comes home. But, I have nothing to do but sit here and be sad that she's not home and work on her diaper stash.

But, it really makes me feel sad and guilty that I got kp. I never scored with the old cart.









Going back to hiding now...

Holli

No one is going to bash you for getting one, hon!! Don't feel sad or guilty. When it comes down to it, its a diaper cover for goodness sake. If people get that bent out of shape about it - they need to get a life. We are commiserating because we just can't figure out how people are so quick!
Congratulations! I can't wait to see pics of it on your babies lil' bum


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Holli, which one did you get??









You should be able to come here and share your excitement for scoring one- that's part of what hyena-ness is all about, IMO. Who else can gush about scoring a highly sought-after diaper cover like the members of this community??

So share your joy with us!!!


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

I guess we just need to remember that this is hugely easier for the WAHMs. I know it is making the customers sad, but that is how it has to be, I guess. I think I won't find myself at Hyena cart stockings anymore just because I truly CAN'T get anything so it just stresses me out. There isnt even a glimmer of hope anymore...


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I think the hyena cart is CRAZY!! 80 people salivating over 3 covers every 10 minutes.........there has got to be a better way!!!

Also, no one should read to much into what is being posted this morning~~we are all just cranky & venting!! Holli.....ENJOY THAT PIE!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
You gals make it *very* scary to admit that I got any!

I think we *all* wanted them just as bad as anyone else, and it makes me sooo sad when people say things that make it sound like they needed the cover more than anyone else.

So, yes, I got pie, and maybe I don't deserve it because it's just going to sit in my daughter's room until she comes home. But, I have nothing to do but sit here and be sad that she's not home and work on her diaper stash.

But, it really makes me feel sad and guilty that I got kp. I never scored with the old cart.









Going back to hiding now...

Holli

I'm not upset that anyone else got one, just that I wasn't fast enough. Hey if you got one, more power to you and enjoy it!!
It just seems alot harder with this new cart system, I feel like I don't even have a chance.

Congrats though!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I keep thinking this will get easier because the folks who are the fastest will get theirs and the demand will lessen. So perhaps by next fall it will be easier. Is this just faulty logic?


----------



## mumztheword (Jun 9, 2004)

[in a verrrry tiny voice] i got one.

beginner's luck?

no secret really -- just didn't try for the "hot" ones (lol, they're all hot) refresh refresh refresh, paste in addy and hit enter.

i promise to give it a good home, and pet it a lot.

now going to hide too.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Okay, all i had to do was paste my addy in and hit buy it now... and I still missed all of them? I hope whoever got them enjoys them... I just don't understand how it goes SOOOO fast, but power to ya! :LOL
And Holli, don't feel bad, Lily needs Pie, too.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

OMG!!! I GOT ONE!!!! I GOT ONE!!! I GOT ONE!!!

None of the ones that I wanted but I will take it dangit. I WILL TAKE IT!

I got a MD Butterscotch wool one. Plain and simple but I got it... sigh.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

This morning in bed I asked myself whether I felt lucky or not and try to score one. I quickly decided I wasn't lucky because I was awake before 7:00. LOL Then I rationalized further that for $30 maybe I should try and find another soaker. Congrats to anyone who got one and don't feel guilty. You'll just have to treat it like a furry friend.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Out smarted by the hyena cart
















:


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

I just don't get how it works, how can it be gone that fast? HOW HOW HOW? I'm usually a pretty good stalker, but this damn cart makes it impossible. Up until the







cart I could usually walk away with something from a stalking and now my stalking days are numbered. I think I'm more upset about that then not getting a KP. Jamie, can I join you in your







retirement home? I have no energy left to defeat and take down the heyna cart







:

I'm happy for those of you who got your KP. Holli, please don't feel bad. You deserved the cover just as much as anyone else and I know deep down we all know it. Emotions are just running at full speed and everyone is pumped with TOO MUCH adrenaline. Congrats to those who scored!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Rhonda,
Good for you!! Which one did you snag??


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

DS is crying because I was sooooo involved in this, and NOTHING. I'm almot in tears myself!!! I got to put in my e-mail address about four times and by the time I got to hit send, it was already sold out. I hate stockings!!


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

congrats Holli! who else got one? come on, people HAD to have gotten them, I put in my addy for one at 10:10, one at 10:15 and one at 10:20 quick enough to do that but they were already gone when I pressed the add to cart
fess up so we can drool!


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

Quote:

I keep thinking this will get easier because the folks who are the fastest will get theirs and the demand will lessen. So perhaps by next fall it will be easier. Is this just faulty logic?
I don't know... I think that people will feel the kiwi-love and want more.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

I just wonder what the solution is to these types of things. If making and stocking in store products are easier for the WAHM, well, people get mad, sad, upset, disappointed, angry, depressed because they didn't score one. What are the other options? Everyone puts their name in a hat and a name gets drawn for a certain diaper? Or what about these all go up on ebay? That's still not fair because I have a feeling that the auction would drive the price of the cover way up there, making it unobtainable for a lot of folks. That's not bad for the WAHM of course. :LOL


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Congrats Holli! Did you end up with more than one? You will love them!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah, I was doing the paste my address in trick and no luck. Guess I'm back to my non hyena diapers. Oh well ME work fine.


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

Holli, will you help me stalk the larges??


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Did anyone get any glitches, though? On the third round, after I hit buy, it went to a totally blank page. And on the fourth, a page came up that it exceeded limitations, or something like that.

Karen???


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Did anyone get any glitches, though? On the third round, after I hit buy, it went to a totally blank page. And on the fourth, a page came up that it exceeded limitations, or something like that.

Karen???

I got that too, but it went away at the next refresh.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

That's odd Kim. I got the CGI limits exceeded page once.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

So ladies, besides Holli and Rhonda, who got what???


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I like the lottery idea. Everyone who wants to buy can email the wahm after the preview. They can be assigned a # just like a raffle, and if your # is randomly selected then you get to pick one from what is left. Those who won would be out of the running until all the #s came up.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*
I just don't get how it works, how can it be gone that fast? HOW HOW HOW? I'm usually a pretty good stalker, but this damn cart makes it impossible. Up until the







cart I could usually walk away with something from a stalking and now my stalking days are numbered. I think I'm more upset about that then not getting a KP. Jamie, can I join you in your







retirement home? I have no energy left to defeat and take down the heyna cart







:

That is how I feel.I used to be able to score at almost every stocking until Hyena cart came along.I guess I really need to appreciate what I have because this hyena cart is the end of my stalking era.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Did anyone get any glitches, though? On the third round, after I hit buy, it went to a totally blank page. And on the fourth, a page came up that it exceeded limitations, or something like that.

Karen???

Happened to me as well, but it went away at the next refresh...but it threw me off.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Did anyone get any glitches, though? On the third round, after I hit buy, it went to a totally blank page. And on the fourth, a page came up that it exceeded limitations, or something like that.

Karen???

I got them on every other refresh.


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

yup got the cgi error


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
Happened to me as well, but it went away at the next refresh...but it threw me off.










Hey, that was your 1000th post. And look at the face you made.


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

OH....MY........GOODNESS!!! I cannot believe it!







I actually GOT one! OMG!!! I didn't think I got any of them, since EVERY TIME I refreshed, pasted my email, and clicked pay now, and EVERY TIME it immediately said "sold out." When I had given up (at 10:20 and 2 seconds), I thought I would check my email one more time before getting off the computer to go to my LLL meeting, and LO AND BEHOLD, there's an email saying I WON the DISCOUNTED MEDIUM HAND-DYED GRAPE CASHMERE!!! Wow! I don't even know why I was giving into this insanity. I mean, I JUST started CDing. I am still waiting on my stash even! What in the world do I think I'm doing STALKING the hyena cart for goodness' sake? I'm no hyena! No one will even know how special this is except me! OH, but I PROMISE I will love it and give it a good home!!!

This is so silly.......... My mouth is all dry from the excitement!









(Now, please don't hate me... Thank you.)


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danzarooni*
yup got the cgi error

Yep, I got this several times as well.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

Hey, that was your 1000th post. And look at the face you made.













































Hey you are doing as good as me, LOL


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I felt like I was quick but kept missing it, so I guess you have to be lightening quick and have spidey sense to get anything.







I can't believe I got up early (and I have a newborn, I'm tired, waaaah!), and tried at 10 and 10:10 and 10:15 and 10:20 and got nothing.







I have never seen or tried a Kiwi Pie and I don't know if I'll ever snag one, darn it. If anyone has buyers remorse please pm me.


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

: Okay, I will come out and admit that I got one. Well *I* didn't actually get it myself. My cousin and I were both stalking and between the two of us trying we came away with one. I don't know how she did it, but she's welcome to come over and pet it anytime she wants.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foster_sk*
OH....MY........GOODNESS!!! I cannot believe it!







I actually GOT one! OMG!!! I didn't think I got any of them, since EVERY TIME I refreshed, pasted my email, and clicked pay now, and EVERY TIME it immediately said "sold out." When I had given up (at 10:20 and 2 seconds), I thought I would check my email one more time before getting off the computer to go to my LLL meeting, and LO AND BEHOLD, there's an email saying I WON the DISCOUNTED MEDIUM HAND-DYED GRAPE CASHMERE!!! Wow! I don't even know why I was giving into this insanity. I mean, I JUST started CDing. I am still waiting on my stash even! What in the world do I think I'm doing STALKING the hyena cart for goodness' sake? I'm no hyena! No one will even know how special this is except me! OH, but I PROMISE I will love it and give it a good home!!!

This is so silly.......... My mouth is all dry from the excitement!









(Now, please don't hate me... Thank you.)

Now I am happy. I am so glad it went to a good home. You will














the cashmere!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

No luck here, sorry Christy.


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
I just wonder what the solution is to these types of things. If making and stocking in store products are easier for the WAHM, well, people get mad, sad, upset, disappointed, angry, depressed because they didn't score one. What are the other options?

The other option, as far as Im concerned is to finally buy a serger and start making these hot little commodities myself!!!









carie (who has a shipment of sky blue wool flannel en route and a week-old snap press begging for more use)


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

My internet went down right before the 10:20 stocking and then i got the overload message but luckily I was able to get one for Chase first.







I was going for the raspberry for us but did not need it at all.


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Ok... I hate to admit this....

I got two. I didn't think that I got the first one (the yellow sun one ... the one I wanted and then the pink and purple overdyed)....

So I will be keeping the yellow sun one but.... go to the TP in like 5 minutes from 10:40 EST.

Thanks!


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Thank you, Jessica!







Hmm... I really DO need to get ready for that LLL meeting. But I'm all excited and glued to the computer now! This is soooooooo crazy...


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrappinmomof3*
Ok... I hate to admit this....

I got two. I didn't think that I got the first one (the yellow sun one ... the one I wanted and then the pink and purple overdyed)....

So I will be keeping the yellow sun one but.... go to the TP in like 5 minutes from 10:40 EST.

Thanks!

Hmm,I bet your pm box is quite full!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Meredith, you could always offer it to people who have all ready posted an ISO on the TP. That could save you a lot of trouble.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrappinmomof3*
Ok... I hate to admit this....

I got two. I didn't think that I got the first one (the yellow sun one ... the one I wanted and then the pink and purple overdyed)....

So I will be keeping the yellow sun one but.... go to the TP in like 5 minutes from 10:40 EST.

Thanks!

You are soooo out of the "slothcart" club! :LOL


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

gothmommy, I'm with you. I had 4 yards of 50%cashmere/50%wool and 1 yard of 100%cashmere shipped to me in the past week. I'm getting ready to dye it up and start sewing away!! I don't think I'll be selling them, but DS will now have LOTS of pretty cashmere covers and probably a nice patch blanket too!


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow glad I didnt bother to even try. I am quite thankful for the two I already have. This stalking stuff is too hard.


----------



## mumztheword (Jun 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
Rhonda,
Good for you!! Which one did you snag??

I got the M trim cut interlock w/yellow trim. Not flashy, but hey... at least now I get to feel the kiwi love.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumztheword*
I got the M trim cut interlock w/yellow trim. Not flashy, but hey... at least now I get to feel the kiwi love.









I was trying for that one


----------



## mumztheword (Jun 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intensity_too*
I was trying for that one









I'm sorry... I promise to give it a good home. And if it doesn't like it here for some reason, I'll let you know.


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

No pie for me either!









I really wish the WAHMs would vary the way they stock or offer dipes. Seems like Hyena Cart is closing many of us out. But an occasional ebay offering or lottery would at least make some of us feel that we had a shot at getting one.

It's only a diaper cover, it's only a diaper cover...................!

Congrats everyone who got one!


----------



## oops broken condom (Jun 11, 2004)

I tried for one last night and at 10, 10:05, 10:10 without success. I messed up the one time and ctrl v'd the wrong thing into the place you should put your email address. At 10:20 I enlisted the help of my BIL-computer whiz. He scored the Raspberry over dye one at 10:20. Now, I had wanted a small but this one will just wait until she grows into it.

Nikki


----------



## WitherB (Apr 10, 2003)

Well, this was my first Kiwi Pie purchase, and also my first attempt at "stalking." I got two mediums -- the cornflower blue and the angora bee -- one for me, and one for a friend. My son is very much "between sizes" right now, so I'm not sure the medium bee will end up working for us. I'm going to try for a large as well, so I can compare sizes.

I'm sorry so many didn't get one, but I assure you, these covers will be well-loved!


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
I don't think I'll be selling them, but DS will now have LOTS of pretty cashmere covers and probably a nice patch blanket too!









I figured I'd sew 'em for Jhonen and some friends' kids, and perhaps sell a few "at cost" for testing purposes and for my patients.

carie


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrappinmomof3*
I didn't think that I got the first one (the yellow sun one ... the one I wanted and then the pink and purple overdyed)....

How did you not think you got it? I'm at work and attempted to get a few but got "sold out". Now I'm thinking maybe I got one and don't know it... The email addy I put in was my home one.









Nada, getting her hopes up :LOL


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Am I just imagining this, or did quite a few of the people who got them get more than one. If so, there there really must be a trick to it.


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

Who got the red one with the bee?????? If you don't like it I'll give it a good home


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

So Hannah's mom... what's your secret you were going to spill?


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
You are soooo out of the "slothcart" club! :LOL

Oh my gosh!! You can't imagine what I was thinking when I got those two e mails, and then when I checked with Maria, I told her that I was *sure* her cart was oversold, and that I would bow out.

Can I still be an honorary member?!?


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrappinmomof3*
Oh my gosh!! You can't imagine what I was thinking when I got those two e mails, and then when I checked with Maria, I told her that I was *sure* her cart was oversold, and that I would bow out.

Can I still be an honorary member?!?

You can be an honorary member, but you must remain silent about your secret stalking method - lest we all fall off the "slothcart."


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
How did you not think you got it? I'm at work and attempted to get a few but got "sold out". Now I'm thinking maybe I got one and don't know it... The email addy I put in was my home one.









Nada, getting her hopes up :LOL

Nada... the reason I thought I didn't get it was because I thought when you got it, it automatically took you out to the PayPal option, and when I didn't receive that, I thought I didn't get the first one (the sun). And so I tried for the next one (the one I just sold), and I thought... man, that is all I am going to do. So I just checked my e mail (which is also my biz e mail) and there were two notifications.

But can I say? This is my FIRST score at a stalking/stocking. And it will probably be my last.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

What is wrong with me?! I am still sitting here pouting







I can't even go back to bed because I drank too much caffeine to wake me up.So I am just sitting here depressed.I should not be depressed over a diaper cover!! I need to sell my stash to pay for therapy :LOL

Congratulations to all those who scored


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
Meredith, you could always offer it to people who have all ready posted an ISO on the TP. That could save you a lot of trouble.

Kaylee... to be honest, I didn't even look at the threads that were posted about ISOs. I just went ahead and listed it because I wanted to get the buying opportunity out there for anyone who didn't get one.

I guess I should have ... now I feel rotten...


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

What is wrong with me?! I am still sitting here pouting I can't even go back to bed because I drank too much caffeine to wake me up.So I am just sitting here depressed.I should not be depressed over a diaper cover!!
Me too! And the really sad thing is I didn't even want one to begin with. I fell in love with the red bee cover and kept trying for more even though I didn't have the money for one. I get so caught up in this crap! Why am I depressed that I didn't get something I didn't want and couldn't afford


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Meredith, don't feel rotten!! You were very generous to give one up and made someone VERY happy, I'm sure. What you did was awesome


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrappinmomof3*
Kaylee... to be honest, I didn't even look at the threads that were posted about ISOs. I just went ahead and listed it because I wanted to get the buying opportunity out there for anyone who didn't get one.

I guess I should have ... now I feel rotten...

Nope! Don't feel rotten because I passed it on to one of the gals with the ISO! It all worked out...it was just meant to be!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Ahhh, I was sleeping. I







sleep. Not that I want to screw myself here, but why don't you guys get "autofill" on your browers (I know IE has it, not sure about others)? That way you just have to type the first letter of your e-mail address, and it automatically fills it in. I can't imagine having to type in an e-mail address! There's no time for that!!


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Meredith, don't feel rotten!! You were very generous to give one up and made someone VERY happy, I'm sure. What you did was awesome









Thanks, Brandi!!!

And thanks Kaylee!!!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I got one, too. A jersey butterscotch. I really was only going to try for a large for nights because that's what we need, but a second snap tore out of my Fuzeasy and I only have 1 daytime weight cover without it. So I was hoping to get a jersey one this morning to replace my Fuzeasy. I think they oversold, but I got personal confirmation from Maria, so I guess I'm good.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Normally I would be very depressed but yesterday I went to Janie & Jack & bought clothes for Henry so I am still high from that!LOL!

Thank GOODNESS I have several addictions so I don't get let down during stockings!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrappinmomof3*
Thanks, Brandi!!!

And thanks Kaylee!!!

Hi Meredith! Kaylee called me and said I could have it if I wanted it.
I'll PM you

Thanks Kaylee!!!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay well there are still the larges and the Baby Bloomrs stocking today so I need to chill out and go back to bed.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Okay well there are still the larges and the Baby Bloomrs stocking today so I need to chill out and go back to bed.

Great







like I need to get excited over another stocking... I haven't gotten my 2 set from Baby Bloomrs yet and am contemplating getting more...

Nada


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Baby Bloomrs is stocking!!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I got one, too. A jersey butterscotch. I really was only going to try for a large for nights because that's what we need, but a second snap tore out of my Fuzeasy and I only have 1 daytime weight cover without it. So I was hoping to get a jersey one this morning to replace my Fuzeasy. I think they oversold, but I got personal confirmation from Maria, so I guess I'm good.

Yay KayleeZoo!! Am I still on the hunt for a large for you then?? Seems you have better luck than I. I was trying to score a medium for myself but I got poo-pooed on at all 4 of the times.

Jaime


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I got one, too. A jersey butterscotch. I really was only going to try for a large for nights because that's what we need, but a second snap tore out of my Fuzeasy and I only have 1 daytime weight cover without it. So I was hoping to get a jersey one this morning to replace my Fuzeasy. I think they oversold, but I got personal confirmation from Maria, so I guess I'm good.

Congrats, Brandi!!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oops broken condom*
I tried for one last night and at 10, 10:05, 10:10 without success. I messed up the one time and ctrl v'd the wrong thing into the place you should put your email address. At 10:20 I enlisted the help of my BIL-computer whiz. He scored the Raspberry over dye one at 10:20. Now, I had wanted a small but this one will just wait until she grows into it.

Nikki

that is the one *I* was going for, hmmmmph.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Yoink :trollicon


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Everyone hates the hyena cart now, but when we were able to see previews, everyone loved it.









How is this system any worse??? At least Maria was able to stock!

To quote Angelica: "All's fair in love and hyenadom"









ETA: Congrats to the winners!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*







Everyone hates the hyena cart now, but when we were able to see previews, everyone loved it.









How is this system any worse??? At least Maria was able to stock!

To quote Angelica: "All's fair in love and hyenadom"









Its not.... its just that things cant oversell so less people get something off the bat. I'm assuming before when things oversold Maria used to remake the items to cover it? Therefor people got stuff even tho they oversold. The HyenaCart keeps that from happening.. just more dissapointed people. But IMO its obvoiusly more fair to the WAHM... it sucks to oversell and be forced to feel you have to remake things to keep people happy.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Tiffany, that isn't even true. The cart did oversell yesterday. With the blue splattered one.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Not everyone who wants one will always get one so it will *always* be unfair to someone! Not really unfair, not luck, just chance maybe?


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

but i think that one oversold is better than multiples she used to have with wahmshoppes.... because it wouldnt surprise me if she used to haave 1 oversold for every product she stocked, if not more. Because of the code karen used to write HyenaCarts its a lot harder to oversell something and should happen rarely


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
Hi Meredith! Kaylee called me and said I could have it if I wanted it.
I'll PM you

Thanks Kaylee!!!









You are very welcome! I was about to have a heart attack trying to get in touch with you! :LOL These damn diapers!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumztheword*
I'm sorry... I promise to give it a good home. And if it doesn't like it here for some reason, I'll let you know.


I know you will


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

: My bad. My sister got one for me.I just never got any email so I didn't know. All my being upset was for nothing. But I still am bummed that I can not score with the hyena cart myself.Anyway I feel like a dork







:


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

That's true. At her last stocking, one of her covers was oversold by 3!!! Nothings perfect!!


----------



## dj_una (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
gothmommy, I'm with you. I had 4 yards of 50%cashmere/50%wool and 1 yard of 100%cashmere shipped to me in the past week. I'm getting ready to dye it up and start sewing away!! I don't think I'll be selling them, but DS will now have LOTS of pretty cashmere covers and probably a nice patch blanket too!










ooh i am thinking about doing that... where are you ordering your wool from? I have no idea what i'm doing (in general and with sewing) but am willing to learn!


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

Quote:

I have no idea what i'm doing (in general and with sewing) but am willing to learn
Definetly recommend trying on some cheap local stuff before diving into wool, that stuff can get so expensive, why Ive never made my own covers. Id love to know where you got the cashmere wool though.


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

WOW - Who got the blue cashmere? You all are FAST!


----------

